# The pOOp Thread



## PFM (Nov 30, 2012)

Nothing like pooping in the comfort of your own bathroom.


----------



## JOMO (Nov 30, 2012)

Touche! 

Cold toilet seats suck!! And its getting cold around my parts...literally.


----------



## transcend2007 (Nov 30, 2012)

PFM I agree.  Even in my house where I have 3 bathrooms I only consider one the throne room.


----------



## DF (Nov 30, 2012)

Ever had to shit on a plane?


----------



## PFM (Nov 30, 2012)

Anymore professional shitters going to chime in?


----------



## PFM (Nov 30, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Ever had to shit on a plane?



High altitude shit, yes I had one, it was all bad.


----------



## JOMO (Nov 30, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Ever had to shit on a plane?



Ha! Ever shit in a hole in the ground with outlines where your feet should be when your hovering over it? Romania..good times.


----------



## DF (Nov 30, 2012)

I would much rather shit at home. Also that being said I use baby wipes too...that's right I said it! BABY WIPES!


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 30, 2012)

PFM said:


> Anymore professional shitters going to chime in?



at the office theres one stall no one else uses except me......  



its been named as well.  


im known as the guy who eats and shits all day.  what can i say???  4200 cals and a fast metabolism...


----------



## JOMO (Nov 30, 2012)

Baby wipes in all my bathrooms! No shame in the doodoo game DF!


----------



## DF (Nov 30, 2012)

Also I was out fishing one time.  I had a nasty case of the shits.  I had to let loose in the woods with nothing to wipe with.... leaves dont work too well...lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm a shit breaker. I'll leave work just to go home and drop a deuce.  With one exception.  On Thursdays I work until 730PM.  The custodian cleans the bathroom downstairs at 430PM every thursday.  So at 435PM I go in a destroy all his hard work on a freshly sanitized toilet.  Handicapped stall only. I like to spread out.


----------



## ccpro (Nov 30, 2012)

My next house will have a "his" and "her" shitter, it will be more like a vault with ample room, tv, powerful vent and people will know not to disturb me!  I have my preferred shit spots all over town, although given the choice it would be home everytime.  Being in construction I've learned to improvise...5 gallon bucket sucks but works.  I've shit in million dollar homes before their was a toilet in them!  Yes, baby wipes a must!  My morining waker upper is about 5am, then again at work 7am-ish and that is usually it for the day.  I spend no less than 20mins per episode, it is my sanctuary, it is my think tank!!!!


----------



## j2048b (Nov 30, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> I would much rather shit at home. Also that being said I use baby wipes too...that's right I said it! BABY WIPES!



At home i got the wipes from costco, at work baby whipes! Nicer to clean the shit off then wipe it around leaving dingle berries ! Haha!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 30, 2012)

ccpro said:


> My next house will have a "his" and "her" shitter, it will be more like a vault with ample room, tv, powerful vent and people will know not to disturb me!  I have my preferred shit spots all over town, although given the choice it would be home everytime.  Being in construction I've learned to improvise...5 gallon bucket sucks but works.  I've shit in million dollar homes before their was a toilet in them!  Yes, baby wipes a must!  My morining waker upper is about 5am, then again at work 7am-ish and that is usually it for the day.  I spend no less than 20mins per episode, it is my sanctuary, it is my think tank!!!!



Not just his and hers, but a better idea is to install an old fashioned water closet.  Essentially, put the toilet by itself in a "closet" in the bathroom.


----------



## PFM (Nov 30, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> I would much rather shit at home. Also that being said I use baby wipes too...that's right I said it! BABY WIPES!



Ah yes! The baby wipes are the most important finish to a successful pOOp!


----------



## PFM (Nov 30, 2012)

ccpro said:


> My next house will have a "his" and "her" shitter, it will be more like a vault with ample room, tv, powerful vent and people will know not to disturb me!  I have my preferred shit spots all over town, although given the choice it would be home everytime.  Being in construction I've learned to improvise...5 gallon bucket sucks but works.  I've shit in million dollar homes before their was a toilet in them!  Yes, baby wipes a must!  My morining waker upper is about 5am, then again at work 7am-ish and that is usually it for the day.  I spend no less than 20mins per episode, it is my sanctuary, it is my think tank!!!!



Interesting. I often have the double pOOP at about those same times. I've shit in some buckets over the years, same thing on job sites.


----------



## HH (Dec 1, 2012)

I like to strictly shit at my house. I can almost count in my head all the times ive gone elsewhere. With that being said i usually sit there for a while on my iphone...my shit is usually mush by the time i flush, yeah i said it.


----------



## grind4it (Dec 1, 2012)

Once upon a time I was like a cat; very particular where I shit. After traveling for work for 15 years I can shit anywhere. I've shit hovering over a hole in the floor in India, I've shit at truck stops that look like that sene out of that movie train spotting. I've shit in airplane and trains. I've even shit in the woods. 

Here's a couple of tips on shitting on the move;

Eye ball the tolit paper holder before you sit down.
If you don't have TP use your fucking socks.
If you are hunting and wearing chest waders, always allow enough time to get out of the water, to the woods, get your waders down, your pants and underwear and don't forget to use your socks.
Sometimes it makes more sense to shit in the urinal.....sometimes
When you are going to the middle east, or India always take TP, or wipes with you.
Never touch people from the middle east or India's left hand....never.
If someone asks "did you just take a shit" always say yes. They may be asking because you have TP hanging out of the back of your pants.....or worse.

Just a few things I've learned the hard way.

At the end of the day I still love shitting at home. So much that when I built my house I have a window facing the shitter that has a uninstructed view of 25 wooded acres.I thinking about adding a water feature.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## HH (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Christosterone (Dec 1, 2012)

Freaking ridiculous.


----------



## mistah187 (Dec 1, 2012)

i got some nightmare stories of shits man. i worked a lot of new construction jobsights. and with all the taco truck food the blue boxes where fn unimagineable. ive seen things i cant unsee.


----------



## Oenomaus (Dec 1, 2012)

Considering I broke my first toilet at the age of 4, I may be a professional shitter. Previously only shit at home but now I like being paid to shit & will frequently take shit breaks on the job. I'm a private shitter though. Can't shit comfortably if someone shits next to me. So I'll go into the stall, lock it from the inside then climb over the wall into the stall next to the wall in which I intend to shit. I hate when someone comes in with the bubble guts & makes all kinds of noises, snot & stuff while I'm trying to enjoy my shit. What the fuck is that?


----------



## StoliFTW (Dec 1, 2012)

Pooping is borderline religous - I take it very seriously. Always need something to read (phone will do). I poop on schedule. When I get to work I make my coffee wait 10 min and drop a nice deuce. 

While I was on cycle my poop was all stringy like Twizzlers. Kind of weird I know. But they're back to normal poop size.

I could go on and on talking about poop. I'm a sick MF.


----------



## St0ked (Dec 1, 2012)

Here I sit all broken hearted, came to shit and only farted...


----------



## St0ked (Dec 1, 2012)

I love shitting in my own bathroom. Nothing better than that. I bring my phone to play video games and maybe a bodybuilding magazine. I love to take my time and have a very peaceful shit. It's like delivering a baby, gotta be clean and careful.


----------



## HH (Dec 1, 2012)

Oenomaus said:


> Considering I broke my first toilet at the age of 4, I may be a professional shitter. Previously only shit at home but now I like being paid to shit & will frequently take shit breaks on the job. I'm a private shitter though. Can't shit comfortably if someone shits next to me. So I'll go into the stall, lock it from the inside then climb over the wall into the stall next to the wall in which I intend to shit. I hate when someone comes in with the bubble guts & makes all kinds of noises, snot & stuff while I'm trying to enjoy my shit. What the fuck is that?




Lol thats some serious ninja precautions to take a shit man.


----------



## Times Roman (Dec 1, 2012)

PFM said:


> Anymore professional shitters going to chime in?



Sorry mate.  I don't shit.  All the matter I consume is converted to pure energy and what little is left over is converted to pure muscle.


----------



## ken Sass (Dec 1, 2012)

JOMO said:


> Ha! Ever shit in a hole in the ground with outlines where your feet should be when your hovering over it? Romania..good times.


saudia and baharain oh and korea


----------



## j2048b (Dec 1, 2012)

Haha i love to shit at work and grunt and stomp me feet, and shit as loud as i can! Its awesome! BLOW IT UP!! And then laugh as i walk out and wash my hands!


----------



## Times Roman (Dec 1, 2012)

ken said:


> saudia and baharain oh and korea



when i was in korea,  they didn't even segregate toilet areas by gender.  guys and gals walked into the same room in many clubs


----------



## j2048b (Dec 1, 2012)

That i dont ever want to hear: u sunk my battle shit! 

I think god made a mistake when he gave girls buttholes! Shit should just turn to pee for them! Haha


----------



## ken Sass (Dec 1, 2012)

had to shit while driving across texas about noon 1 day interstate 40 no place to hide, no ditch no nothing. did it holding on to the passenger side mirror of my truck and sticking my ass out as far as possible. that shit was bright orange and flew about 5 ft in a shotgun pattern, upset tummy don't you know.got all over everything.even down the side of the truck. when i drove off it was blowing off the side of the trunk in a orange rain. asshole behind me started tailgaiting as i pulled out all the sudden his whipers come on and he backs way up. true story


----------



## j2048b (Dec 1, 2012)

KEN Mahahahaha THATS AWESOME!!


----------



## Oenomaus (Dec 1, 2012)

j2048b said:


> That i dont ever want to hear: u sunk my battle shit!
> 
> I think god made a mistake when he gave girls buttholes! Shit should just turn to pee for them! Haha



Then how would we fuck 'em in the ass?


----------



## j2048b (Dec 1, 2012)

O thats should be the ONLY reason for a girls butthole, not an exit of anything then! Haha good point! Hahaha


----------



## Curiosity (Dec 1, 2012)

I can't p00p at all unless I have something to read. Its weird. I usually play words with friends on my phone or read a book or the newspaper.... If I don't have anything to read or distract me I usually can't make it happen, as soon as I load up a scrabble game it slides right out.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 1, 2012)

Curiosity said:


> I can't p00p at all unless I have something to read. Its weird. I usually play words with friends on my phone or read a book or the newspaper.... If I don't have anything to read or distract me I usually can't make it happen, as soon as I load up a scrabble game it slides right out.



Same here. If I forget my phone I'll read shampoo bottles or laundry detergent labels.


----------



## j2048b (Dec 1, 2012)

I am also a genius when it comes to pooping and counting tiles,


----------



## ccpro (Dec 1, 2012)

I've get smut in bathroom for as long as I can remember.  Habit I got from going to my dad's shop as a kid, always a mag to look at it!!!


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 1, 2012)

At the suite we get at the Aria in Vegas the toilet seat is heated... and it washes your ass and then blow dries it after you shit.... I am not kidding you. Now, Mrs. Vette wants me to have one installed at the Vette Palace.... WTF....

It is nice to sneak off in to the shitter and get a wash and dry from time to time though I must admit....


Respect,
Vette


----------



## mistah187 (Dec 1, 2012)

We call the iPad in the house the poop pad. Lol. If I forget that then it's straight to head and shoulders.


----------



## JOMO (Dec 1, 2012)

63Vette said:


> At the suite we get at the Aria in Vegas the toilet seat is heated... and it washes your ass and then blow dries it after you shit.... I am not kidding you. Now, Mrs. Vette wants me to have one installed at the Vette Palace.... WTF....
> 
> It is nice to sneak off in to the shitter and get a wash and dry from time to time though I must admit....
> 
> ...



This alone makes me want to get a suite at the Aria. That place just looks awesome and more upscale  when I was playing craps there.


----------



## Curiosity (Dec 1, 2012)

j2048b said:


> I am also a genius when it comes to pooping and counting tiles,



Yeah sometimes in a pinch I'll identify elaborate mathematical patterns in tile color placement as a mental exercise.


----------



## BigFella (Dec 1, 2012)

63Vette said:


> At the suite we get at the Aria in Vegas the toilet seat is heated... and it washes your ass and then blow dries it after you shit.... I am not kidding you. Now, Mrs. Vette wants me to have one installed at the Vette Palace.... WTF....
> 
> It is nice to sneak off in to the shitter and get a wash and dry from time to time though I must admit....
> 
> ...


This is one of the best things about visiting Japan.


----------



## Georgia (Dec 1, 2012)

Where are the pictures of poo?


----------



## Georgia (Dec 1, 2012)

Ahhh...


----------



## j2048b (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow this thread has turned REALLY SHITTY!!! ^^^^^


----------



## g0re (Dec 1, 2012)

j2048b said:


> Wow this thread has turned REALLY SHITTY!!! ^^^^^



Sure did, went right down the shitter....


----------



## PFM (Dec 1, 2012)

You guys are all living proof.


----------



## Jada (Dec 2, 2012)

Exertions I take a shit at home I turn on the water on my bathroom sink, y don't know been doin that since I was a kid, I think pretty much so people won't think I'm bombing the toilet.


----------



## Jada (Dec 2, 2012)

Extertions i didn't even type that word)


----------



## bubbagump (Dec 2, 2012)

I am a shitting machine.  No kidding, 10 minutes tops after every meal Im dropping deuces. Usually playing stupid zombies on my phone.


----------



## PFM (Dec 2, 2012)

bubbagump said:


> I am a shitting machine.  No kidding, 10 minutes tops after every meal Im dropping deuces. Usually playing stupid zombies on my phone.



Multi-task shitter ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ken Sass (Dec 2, 2012)

bubbagump said:


> I am a shitting machine.  No kidding, 10 minutes tops after every meal Im dropping deuces. Usually playing stupid zombies on my phone.


man me too, i can't get out of a restaurant


----------



## HH (Dec 2, 2012)

Try taking a whole solid shit without letting it break


----------



## bubbagump (Dec 2, 2012)

HH said:


> Try taking a whole solid shit without letting it break




That would be great but most of the time I could shit through a screen door and not get any on it. .


----------



## g0re (Dec 2, 2012)

HH said:


> Try taking a whole solid shit without letting it break



The best are the spirals, and the lochness monster where more than half is above water.

Georgia's turd was a perfect lochness


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 2, 2012)

I cant shit right unless im in my own bathroom..all bundys are very paticular about there johns it should be cold white paint.It should say step up to the bowl partner and make it a double.The flush is very important I want to her vavooosh when i flush I call it a man flush.You ever take a shit and think your done and one chunk comes back wtf ever take a shit and that toiler water come splash up on your ass that makes me mad.Or the worst is when u be shitting and u clinch up and break the shit in half have to wipe your ass for two hours use 5 rolls of toilet paper..


----------



## ken Sass (Dec 2, 2012)

bubbagump said:


> That would be great but most of the time I could shit through a screen door and not get any on it. .


bubba are bowl habits are to similar


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 2, 2022)

lol bumping some  old school SI shit


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 2, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> lol bumping some  old school SI shit


This one could have stayed dead bundy


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 2, 2022)

@FlyingPapaya


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 2, 2022)

I'll poop on you


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 2, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I'll poop on you


Oh, I know and thanks


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 2, 2022)

Squats tomorrow sir


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 2, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> This one could have stayed dead bundy


you new guys cant shit like us 2012ers


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 2, 2022)

I mean I can shit in your mouth and throat fuck you if you want.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 2, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> you new guys cant shit like us 2012ers


Bet


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 2, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I mean I can shit in your mouth and throat fuck you if you want.


Sounds like fun. Make sure you shit in my mouth first please.


----------



## shackleford (Aug 2, 2022)

Ever have to use a portapotty in the winter and the blue stuff is frozen? Thats cold.


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 2, 2022)

Where are the pics?


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 2, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Where are the pics?


----------



## shackleford (Aug 2, 2022)




----------

